# new style foam lance any one used one



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Desig...161794?hash=item43f100ab82:g:zRMAAOSwbYZXc56j

any one used one if so what they like compared to the others


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

They look interesting! 

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Floozy (Mar 15, 2016)

Trying to make us think they're Italian too!


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Could be in the market for a new lance too. Mine has stopped foaming properly. Just very watery. I've ordered a new gauze to see if that changes anything


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Peter, it's blocked .. take it apart and clean with warm water .. The gauze will be fine ... just clean it ..


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Will give it ago Andy and a f ew of the seals look a bit worn/rotten. So will replace them too. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Olli (Aug 8, 2016)

Peter77 said:


> Will give it ago Andy and a f ew of the seals look a bit worn/rotten. So will replace them too. Thanks for the advice


The Autobrite one's tend to work better if you replace your filter. Mine was rather clean but after changeing it, I got shaving cream out of it with AF Avalanche 1:10 :thumb:


----------



## Boostaholic (Dec 12, 2014)

I used one of these for the first time today and was amazed! 

I've only used AF avalanche in my old lance and could never get it to foam,it always came out watery after using different dilution ratios and settings on screw adjuster to no avail 

Used the above lance with 1" of avalanche the foam was amazing thick and clingy it didn't dissappear like before I'm so happy my faith has been restored :thumb:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Boostaholic said:


> I used one of these for the first time today and was amazed!
> 
> I've only used AF avalanche in my old lance and could never get it to foam,it always came out watery after using different dilution ratios and settings on screw adjuster to no avail
> 
> Used the above lance with 1" of avalanche the foam was amazing thick and clingy it didn't dissappear like before I'm so happy my faith has been restored :thumb:


I think it's pants used different Ratios didn't remove any dirt, But when I use other brands work great obsession wax is the best I've used


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Cool looking lance this. Will need to get one when my ebay number dies. 2 years and still going strong


----------



## Boostaholic (Dec 12, 2014)

ffrs1444 said:


> I think it's pants used different Ratios didn't remove any dirt, But when I use other brands work great obsession wax is the best I've used


My answer was about the lance not the foam I used. As per the op question.

It's not about your dislike of the AF brand it's about how the lance performed. I was impressed with the lance and it's ability to produce the foam I required which my previous lance never managed as per my original post.


----------



## FredBasset (May 8, 2007)

I've ordered one today, should be here Wednesday. I'll report back


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

FredBasset said:


> I've ordered one today, should be here Wednesday. I'll report back


How did it go with that lance mate?


----------



## Richard1 (May 5, 2014)

I've bought one and will report back over the weekend!


----------



## FredBasset (May 8, 2007)

Risdale said:


> How did it go with that lance mate?


Sorry, not been on here for a while.

For about three quarters of the car great, it was like shaving foam. I then needed to stop to move the hose. After that it was rubbish.

I'll try it again tomorrow to see what happens but wasn't impressed.


----------



## FredBasset (May 8, 2007)

It was user error, its possible to have such thick foam with this that it stops working before the car is done. I tried it again today and turned it down a little and got very good foam and managed the whole car.

Its pretty good I'd say.


----------



## Richard1 (May 5, 2014)

Here it is - seems to be good quality except for the regulator which is just a flimsy piece of plastic slotted over the body and feels as if it won't last long before it comes off permanently!










Here it is in action using BH Autofoam. It makes a nice thick foam (for autofoam, anyway) and is nicer to use than my existing AD lance as it's a lot lighter.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Did you remove the Nilfisk fitting and wrap with PTFE or was it already that way?


----------



## Richard1 (May 5, 2014)

neilmcl said:


> Did you remove the Nilfisk fitting and wrap with PTFE or was it already that way?


You have a good eye for pressure washer fittings :lol:
It came with the tape already done for me!


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Richard1 said:


> You have a good eye for pressure washer fittings :lol:
> It came with the tape already done for me!


Good to know :thumb:

What setting did you have the "regulator" on and what sort of dilution did you use with the BH Autofoam?

My AD lance has bitten the dust so I'm looking for a new one, might give this a go, I wonder how easy it is to change the filters on this.


----------



## Richard1 (May 5, 2014)

neilmcl said:


> Good to know :thumb:
> 
> What setting did you have the "regulator" on and what sort of dilution did you use with the BH Autofoam?
> 
> My AD lance has bitten the dust so I'm looking for a new one, might give this a go, I wonder how easy it is to change the filters on this.


I had the regulator 'fully open' in that the plastic ring was rotated so that both holes were visible. 
Autofoam I usually do by eye so was around 100ml in 500ml of warm water (lance bottle is 1l and is half full)

I haven't seen any disassembly instructions yet but since this one is taped unlike my old AD one it should come apart fairly easily!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

go here and watch the video 
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pa-foam-lance-replacement-parts-cat2.html


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got one. Its not a patch on the original style if I'm honest. The foam isn't as thick and the rate it empties a 1l bottle is incredible. I used to be able to foam two cars with a full bottle on the old style but with this one it's a rush just to get around one car done properly.


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Mine arrived today, seems decent enough and produces a nice thick foam https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/587fa5ead9716/VID_25631118_143045_542.mp4

( excuse the poor technique ha )


----------

